# Second best to natural lighting?



## ibznorange (Mar 16, 2008)

So, im gonna sell my s7 (buy it, btw )
but i need to get good photo's of it, and ive been trying since friday, i cant get enough natural lighting. nice clear skies with dense cloud coverage just around the sun 

So, if that doesnt work, whats the best way to light up a guitar for pretty pictures? Hopefully i can get some good sun, but things dont seem to be looking that way.
One of you photobuffs have some advice for a opticaln00b?


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd say just try to use the whitest light you can. Fluorescent lights tend to work better than regular bulbs if possible. You can also take it into Photoshop to correct any color inaccuracies.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2008)

I have the exact same problem you have. Every time I want to take a decent picture of my guitars (like today, with the RGT) it's cloudy and overcast out and everything just looks craptastically dark.


----------



## Michael (Mar 16, 2008)

Fluorescent FTW.  Whenever I wanna take guitar pic's and it's dark out, the Fluorescent light in my bathroom owns.


----------



## msherman (Mar 20, 2008)

This is something I struggle with all the time.
I need to buy a new camera for shooting my completed instruments, the shitty Cybershot I use is terrible.
Funny thing is though, I get the best results from it with yellow lighting in the dining room


----------



## tonyhell (Mar 20, 2008)

jhb


----------

